# Not a ship or diorama guy... But WOW!



## Robert Porter (Mar 21, 2017)

This is just plain incredible, found it on Pinterest!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2017)

That's a lifetime of modeling for me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 21, 2017)

Yea, I totally agree. I simply don't have that degree of talent but I sure wish I did. Imagine having this amount of talent/skill from this---to this diorama

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2017)

Excellent !


----------



## pbehn (Mar 21, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> This is just plain incredible, found it on Pinterest!
> View attachment 369131


Surely that must have been a commissioned project? I must say its magnificent.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2017)

Goodness gracious!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow...that's some awesome work....


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 22, 2017)

While I love the pics available on PInterest, the one major shortcoming is that they are often JUST the picture with no other info. I agree its probably a commissioned work.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 22, 2017)

*Descent Into Infamy.* Battleship Row is depicted in the early moments of the torpedo attack on December 7, just prior to the first torpedo detonations. The battleships *California*, *Maryland*, *West Virginia*, *Tennessee* are 1/700 scale *MinihobbyModels* modified with cage masts from *Tom's Modelworks*. The battleships *Oklahoma*, *Arizona*, and *Nevada* are from 1/720 scale *Revell* kits. *USS Vestal* and *USS Neosho* are scratch- built. The two Japanese Kates visible above Ford Island are 1/700 Kate from Fujima Sea Wave Models.
*CV-6 Enterprise at Dock #10.USS Vestal* (scratch-built) berthed at F-1, *USS Enterprise* (*Tamiya*) berthed at F-2, *USS California*(*MiniHobbyModels*) berthed at F-3 and *USS Neosho* (scratch-built) berthed at F-4.










*Aerial view of Ford Island* The ship in the foreground (Berth F-1) is a 1/700 scratch-built *USS Argonne*. Berthed at F-3 is the *USS California* (1/700 *USS Arizona* from MiniHobbyModels) and _*USS Vestal*_ (scratch-built).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 22, 2017)

WOW!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Builder 2010 (Mar 25, 2017)

To me, the real challenge is not the ships since so many are available as scale models, but the structures. They're all scratchbuilt and can only be scaled from photos, since many not even be extant today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd say that about 1/2 his ships are scratch built as well. I can't even begin to imagine the skill and talent involved in such an undertaking. Even the research involved in such detail staggers the imagination...


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 25, 2017)

I have seen some awesome large scale dioramas, including large train layouts as well, and I am always impressed at the level of detail, and attention to authenticity in most. Aside from the skills involved in building a diorama itself there is usually some serious knowledge of the subject behind each one!


----------

